
Why China’s wildlife ban is not enough to stop another virus outbreak - haltingproblem
https://www.latimes.com/world-nation/story/2020-04-02/why-china-wildlife-ban-not-enough-stop-coronavirus-outbreak
======
e8u3h3jeue
Stopping virus outbreaks in a global economy is a loser's mindset, it fails
the moment something gets through the safety net and quickly becomes a matter
of 'when' not 'if'. A better plan would be to already have medical stockpiles
in place coupled with strategies for rapidly identifying and overproducing
vital technologies to aid the sick (ventilators here) and for protecting
personnel who have to interact with them (masks, sanitary substances, etc).

Headlines about slowing the spread are only important because the nations of
the world are facing supply shortages, there is no outright stopping the
spread at this point and there was never going to be so long as a vaccine is
absent.

